# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  ریکاوری ویندوز اورجینال روی لپ تاپ ASUS

## bahar95e32

سلام به همگی
موقع خرید لپ تاپم فروشنده خودش روی چندتا دی وی دی برام بک آپ گرفت
حالا من اگه بخوام از اون دی وی دی ها برای ریکاوری استفاده کنم
1- باید چکارکنم؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
2- اگه ریکاوری بشه اطلاعات روی درایوهای دیگم پاک میشن آیا؟ یا فقط درایو c پاک می شه؟
ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

بستگی داره ریکاوری چطوری تهیه شده باشه ؛ اگه ماله خود Asus باشه احتمالا" مثل لپ تاپ های سونی کل هارد رو پاک میکنه
بهتره با استفاده از رسانه های ریکاوری سیستم رو بوت کنید و اطلاعاتی از برنامه ریکاوری بذارید اینجا تا بشه در موردش نظر داد یا اگر کسی تجربش رو داشته باشه کمک کنه

----------


## bahar95e32

من تا حالا ریکاوری نکردم اصلا نمی دونم وقتی این دی وی دی هارو بزارم روی سیستم چه اتفاقی می افته
اطلاعاتمم می خوام حجمشونم زیاده
فقط می دونم همون اول با یه برنامه که روی ویندوز نصب بود این کارو کرد :ناراحت:

----------


## Nima NT

تا اطلاعات دقیقی نداشته باشید بعید میدونم بشه در موردش نظر داد

----------


## bahar95e32

این اطلاعات دقیق که می گین چیه؟ از کجا بیارم
خیلی برام مهمه لطفا کمک کنید
اصلا یه چیزی اصل مشکل من اینکه من قبلا sql servere 2005 رو نصب کردم الان هرکاری می کنم پاک نمی شه می خوام ورژن بالاتری رو نصب کنم
بهم گفتن باید ریکاوری کنی که اونم بلد نیستم 
 :ناراحت:

----------


## SecProg

سلام

ریکاور کردن به دو صورت ممکن هست. روش اول :با استفاده از پارتیشن ریکاوری موجود در خود سیستم و بدون استفاده از دی وی دی و روش دوم با استفاده از دی وی دی های ریکاوری.

ریکاور کردن بدون استفاده از دی وی دی های ریکاوری:
*Method One*
   *Using the Recovery Partition(on selected models)*
    1. Press < F9 > during bootup.
    2. Press [Enter] to select Windows Setup [EMS Enabled].
    3. Select the language you want to recover and click *Next*.
    4. Read the ASUS Preload Wizard messages and click *Next*.
    5. Select a partition option and click *Next*. Partition options:
  *Recover Windows to first partition only.* 
    This option deletes only the first partition and allows you to keep  other partitions, and to create a new system partition as drive "C".
    *Recover Windows to entire HD.* 
    This option deletes all partitions from your hard disk drive and creates a new system partition as drive "C".
    *Recover Windows to entire HD with two partitions.* 
    This option deletes all partitions from your hard drive and creates two new partitions "C" (25%) and "D" (75%).
     6. Follow the onscreen instructions to complete the recovery process.

ریکاور کردن با استفاده از دی وی دی های ریکاوری:
*Using the Recovery DVD:*
    1. Insert the Recovery DVD into the optical drive. Your Notebook PC needs to be powered ON.
    2. Restart the laptop. Press ESC when you see ASUS logo and then  select the optical drive (may be labeled as "CD/DVD") from ODD. Press  [Enter] to boot from the Recovery DVD.
    3. Select *OK* to start to restore the image.
    4. Select *OK* to confirm the system recovery. 


مرجع: http://support.asus.com/Troubleshoot...3E&os=&no=1775

----------


## SecProg

فقط یه نکته مهم وجود داره و اونم مرحله 5 هست. توی این قسمت سه گزینه وجود داره. 

1- Recover Windows to first partition only.
انتخاب این گزینه به معنی دیلیت کردن اطلاعات پارتیشن اول و نگه داشتن اطلاعات سایر پارتیشن هاست.

2-Recover Windows to entire HD.
انتخاب این گزینه به معنی دیلیت کردن اطلاعات همه پارتیشن هاست و در نهایت یک درایو به اسم C ساخته میشه.

3-Recover Windows to entire HD with two partitions.
انتخاب این گزینه به معنی دیلیت کردن اطلاعات همه پارتیشن هاست و در نهایت دو درایو به نام های C و D ساخته میشه.

----------


## bahar95e32

ممنون از همه ( مدیر ، قوانینو می دونم اما هیچ کدومشون لینک تشکر نداشتن پستمو پاک نکن لطفا )  :لبخند:

----------


## عیودیت

سلام من لبتابم ایسوس  X550C هستش حواسم نبود زدم پارتیشن ریکاوری رو پاک کردم  و لبتاب رو پارتیشن بندی کردم به 4 درایو الان باید چه کار کنم که اون پارتیشن ریکاوری را داشته باشم؟

----------


## asefy2008

سلام دوستان 
دیدم موضوعم به این بحث مربوط میشه گفتم همین جا ادامه بدم امیدوارم اشتباه نکرده باشم
دوستان من می خوام برای لپ تاپ asusام که ویندوز 8 روش نصب هست دی وی دی ریکاوری درست کنم اما طبق اون چیزی که تو کاتالوگش نوشته باید یه برنامه به نام al recovery داشته باشه اما من همچین چیزی نمی بینم اولین بار هست می خوام دی وی دی ریکاوری درست کنم و می دونم برنامه های دیگه ای هم نظیر نورتن هستن که این کار انجام میدن ولی چون اطلاعاتم کم هست خواستم از دوستان راهنمایی بخوام ببینم مشکل نداشته باشه؟

----------


## esafb52

من همیشه از نورتن گاست اسفاده میکنم عالیه ولی ورژن تجت داسش سرچ کنید مطلب زیاده

----------


## asefy2008

> من همیشه از نورتن گاست اسفاده میکنم عالیه ولی ورژن تجت داسش سرچ کنید مطلب زیاده


ممنون از راهنمایی تون
یک مقدار بیشتر جست و جو کردم به این سایت رسیدم این راه چطور هست؟

----------

